# how thick is too thick



## mvaldez (Aug 10, 2009)

Im trying to make my first blank with an aluminum or brass inlay.  What is the best thickness to use or what is too thin to stand out?


----------



## jkeithrussell (Aug 10, 2009)

I've had success with 0.08 and 0.10, but not with anything thicker.


----------



## djwood1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Inlay or segmenting? I assume segmenting so like Keith said, not thicker than .010. I just made a curved metal segmenting tutorial if you would like to look through it. Maybe it will help you through the process.

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/curved_metal_segmenting.pdf

Let me know how it works out!


----------



## mvaldez (Aug 11, 2009)

/thanks David. Im going to try it this weekend.  Ill let you know how it turned out.=


----------



## dale (Aug 18, 2009)

ive done a couple of Davids segmented with Aluminum and have used flashing from what is used on a house and they turned out pretty good.
I am going to try to find some brass somewhere to use next

I really liked his tutoral.. atleast I could understand it.. 

dale


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 18, 2009)

I Use .016 Alum and .015 Brass and they work out great. They also match the thickness of my scrollsaw blades so it makes for better segment joints. 

You will experience more trouble with the Brass. It is harder than the Alum so you have to use more care when turning. 

Good luck this weekend, it's a lot of fun!!!


----------

